# I have a lot of questions, and would like opinions as well ! (:



## XxPanda (Feb 12, 2013)

So, for my birthday I got a Sony DSC-H90. It looks like this.


It has 16x zoom, high-resolution 3 inch "LCD", and a lot of shooting options like firework, beach, snow/lots of white, focus on the subject and soft background, landscape, and a few more pretty cool options. I also like the panorama (hope I spelled that right). It also has HD Video "720p". It has 16.1 megapixels. That's the features I managed to find. I noticed that the shutter speed can be a little slow, and taking pictures in low light requires some setting searching but isn't impossible. Does anyone have any comments or opinions on this camera? ANYONE at all? I really just care about image quality. So far, considering I just started photography like 3 days ago, I'm proud of the picture quality.

I have a few questions as well. What is "720p" referring to? Can anyone define "LCD"? And DLSR? Someone please layout some details about photography, so I can start getting the hang of the language ! Thanks !

~Steven


----------



## Benco (Feb 13, 2013)

720p is the video resolution (720 pixels on the horizontal), LCD is Liquid Crystal Display, DSLR is Digital Single Lens Reflex. 

More photography terms explained here:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...rum/167288-camera-terms-acronyms-dummies.html


----------



## goodguy (Feb 13, 2013)

You can get nice pictures from your new camera but if you really want to get into photography get yourself a DSLR, these cameras will let you explor the world of photography and exprss yourself much better then a Point & Shoot camera like the one you have right now.

I also have a P&S camera and I use it as my second body camera but my main camera is my Nikon D7000 which gets most used and for a good reason.


----------



## Helen B (Feb 13, 2013)

Benco said:


> 720p is the video resolution (720 pixels on the horizontal), LCD is Liquid Crystal Display, DSLR is Digital Single Lens Reflex.
> 
> More photography terms explained here:
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...rum/167288-camera-terms-acronyms-dummies.html



Just to be clear: 720p means the vertical resolution is 720 pixels (720 pixels on the vertical), ie there are 720 horizontal lines. The 'p' stands for progressive, which means that the each entire frame is contained in one 'picture' rather than being made of two interlaced fields (which would then be called 720i). Progressive is preferred for web video. (All this is very much simplified)


----------

